# Gamecube Players should remember this.



## Rockman! (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/JXpLwENrMwg&autoplay=1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 24, 2010)

Next DIY song?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 24, 2010)

What the fuhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! XCcsdzx I don't remember it...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah, the good ol' crappy TVs, where I simply used them as a decoration behind my NES'.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Aug 24, 2010)

i remember when i frist saw this hahaha!


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 24, 2010)

Kelsi never had or used a gamecube.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, that TV... LOL

That TV in particular got very annoying after awhile, the Apple TV is far better. ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 25, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/JXpLwENrMwg&autoplay=1


Ah yes! I remember.
It's the Retro TV from Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 25, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you quote it?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/m6PxRwgjzZw&feature=player_embedded

this one's better.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you quote it?

@Psycho: xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I remember it.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 26, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you quote my quote?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 26, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you quote my quote of your quote?

<_>


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 26, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herp derp :B


----------



## Thunder (Aug 26, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derp herp B:


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 30, 2010)

What...?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> What...?


gamecube animal crossing: retro tv


----------



## Yokie (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a lot of games for GameCube and Animal Crossing were not one of them. :/


----------



## Silentshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah... good times :3 unfortunately my gamecube is broken and my game won't work with my wii ;(


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 31, 2010)

...what

Don't remember that at all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

l lawiet said:
			
		

> Why'd you quote it?


You did too moron. 

I remember it.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> l lawiet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice grammar spelling my username, moron.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you expect me to know words that aren't even real words ffs.

Attacking me on how I spelt your user name doesn't justify you were stupid for quoting Jason.


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have a gamecube so this was new. Rockman, your avatar danced to the music xd


----------



## Smugleaf (Sep 1, 2010)

<_> uh, I don't


----------



## Wesley11293 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol, that's irritating.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Sep 2, 2010)

i looooooved that TV!!


----------

